# hardcore gyms



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anybody here go to a real hardcore gym? What's it like inside? 
Does every single person lift hard, heavy and strict and get angry if you don't do the same?
Is there a lot of grunting and screaming? 

I wish I went to a hardcore gym.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol nope. I go to the YMCA where half the people only go to socialize.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

what's a "hardcore gym"?


----------



## Stirner (May 16, 2006)

R4ph4el said:


> what's a "hardcore gym"?


A gym without "machines". Where people will kick you *** if you perform a bicep curl, leg extension or calf raise. Instead people are grinding away with heavy squats, deadlifts, rows, bench presses and such. They are properbly playing slayer, morbid angel or anything tough on the stereo and you would be hanged if you put on James Blunt.

The hardcore gym mentality:

http://forum.dragondoor.com/training/message/405236/


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I would be willing to wager that bicep curls are in the routine of every professional bodybuilder. 

Any gym that has people that criticize you for training your biceps is no gym I want to be a part of. 

Calf raises for that matter as well. If anything I would say the people that neglect there calves and biceps are the ones who arent "hardcore". They are the 90% of kids at college gyms that plant themselves at the bench press for the entire 3 hours they are there.

But I know what you are refering to and I think you just need to find a smaller gym (not one of the bigger chain gyms) and specifically one that focuses on freeweights. There are lots of them around large cities. I think you'll find they are alot cheaper then Bally's and Golds also.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Stirner said:


> R4ph4el said:
> 
> 
> > what's a "hardcore gym"?
> ...


Holy cow. I'm too scared to go to a normal gym. This "hardcore gym" sounds deadly.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> They are the 90% of kids at college gyms that plant themselves at the bench press for the entire 3 hours they are there.


That is so true! :rofl


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Me, I don't even go to a gym. I psyche myself for a workout by looking at some Bruce Lee photos, read some words spoken by him and listen to some adrenilline inducing tunes. When I do all this, I feel like I can run clear through a wall; amazing feeling.

But I can see how some people need a more encouraging environment, such as a gym, to maintain their training.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

There's a free weight area in the gym I go to, I've looked in it, but never actually gone in, the muscle heads are way to intimidating. I stick to the treadmills, ellipticals and pool.


----------



## Stirner (May 16, 2006)

Kara said:


> There's a free weight area in the gym I go to, I've looked in it, but never actually gone in, the muscle heads are way to intimidating. I stick to the treadmills, ellipticals and pool.


Actually the real muscleheads are often the most kind and non-judgemental people. As long as you comply to their "rules". That is, training hard and focused. If you somehow have a good SA day, try to ask one off them to show you how to do the squat and im 99% sure, that he will be keen on giving you really good instruction.

(Just make sure he is not really busy...)


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah you are probably right, It's one of the few gyms in my town and I know my psychologist goes there too, that would just be weird, so I stay away from that area.

Plus I'm a girl, I don't really want to bulk up. :lol


----------



## Stirner (May 16, 2006)

Kara said:


> Yeah you are probably right, It's one of the few gyms in my town and I know my psychologist goes there too, that would just be weird, so I stay away from that area.
> 
> Plus I'm a girl, I don't really want to bulk up. :lol


Hehe.

Most girl have a wrong impression of what guys like. They think the more skinny the better but most of us like a little meat, including a little muscle mass. Yeah.

Or maybe im just biased by several years under heavy iron.. :lol


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

Actually that is something I'm a little insecure about now, I do have an athletic body, I was in competitive swimming half my life so I have pretty well defined muscles I wouldn't want any more muscle mass than I already have. I'm 5'2 and have never been able to get under 125 lbs because if I did I would be losing muscle. So I don't think lifting weights would be for me, unless it was resistance training or something.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Stirner said:


> Actually the real muscleheads are often the most kind and non-judgemental people. As long as you comply to their "rules". That is, training hard and focused. If you somehow have a good SA day, try to ask one off them to show you how to do the squat and im 99% sure, that he will be keen on giving you really good instruction.
> 
> (Just make sure he is not really busy...)


This is very true. At the gym I used to work out at, all the muscle heads jumped at the chance to help a n00b. It isn't all that uncommon for those guys to be personal trainers, in which case they almost always help because that is what they love to do.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

billy said:


> Does anybody here go to a real hardcore gym? What's it like inside?
> Does every single person lift hard, heavy and strict and get angry if you don't do the same?
> Is there a lot of grunting and screaming?
> 
> I wish I went to a hardcore gym.


The first gym I joined was pretty hardcore. This old warehouse that leaked when it rained, rock music cranked, filled mostly with squat racks & bench presses, and it was open 24hrs with no staff ever in sight.

I'll never forget these 2 russian guys who worked out there, they would scream as loud as they could when lifting heavy, and when changing weights they would just throw the 45lbs plates around like frisbies. I was scared of 'em, but I miss that place.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

Kara, wow, you sound hott


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I've read one of the most hardcore real life accounts of life in the trenches. For those of you that train and are low in motivation, this will surely give you a massive boost to get your lazy *** back in the gym. (It psyches me up). 
It's also extremely funny. I couldn't stop laughing.

Essential reading.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/animalpak5.htm


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

billy said:


> I think I've read one of the most hardcore real life accounts of life in the trenches. For those of you that train and are low in motivation, this will surely give you a massive boost to get your lazy *** back in the gym. (It psyches me up).
> It's also extremely funny. I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> Essential reading.
> ...


That was some good reading, thanx for posting the link.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I go to a commercial chain like Globogym and I wish I went to a hardcore gym. Everytime I go to the squat rack and some teenager is bicep curling in thre I want to crush bones.


----------



## Jeremy879 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello, how are you?
I've something unique for you that's really nice but you have to wait for it. 
Actually, the site is currently closed for some maintenance purpose. Oakland County boot camps
Stay Connected. regards


----------



## Jeremiah89 (Oct 23, 2012)

Server Error in '/' Application.

The resource cannot be found.

Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) ....
lolzz
whats the solution?


----------

